# Best White Noise Machine



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Has anyone had any good experiences with a white noise machine? I think it would help our situation a ton. I know the noise of a fan works well for DS, but it really isn't practical during the winter, especially since DS won't sleep with any sort of sheet or blanket covering him. I am also reading The No Cry Sleep Solution for Toddlers and white noise is highly recommended for frequent wakers.

So I started doing some research and I am already overwhelmed. I have found machines that create white noise only. Then there are the digital machines that have different pre-set sounds like rain, ocean, fan etc. Then there are the machines that have removable sound cards. Prices range from $25 to over $125 bucks! I just don't know where to start.

We co-sleep, so I am assuming that if it helps DS sleep, it will help DH and I as well.

So if you have a white noise machine that you love that has helped your LO (and you) sleep, would you mind sharing the brand? Thanks in advance mamas!


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

we use a homedics brand that is also a clock. we bought it from bed, bath, and beyond. it has nature sounds like ocean, rainforest, waterfall, etc.

DD really loves it. she goes over and turns it on herself before bed every night









we've been using it since she was about 6 weeks old and have had a lot of sleep ups and downs so i can't really say whether it's helped. but i like having it, and so does DD. if nothing else it is really good as a cue that it's bedtime. when she hears the sound, she does the "sleep" sign!


----------



## jadzia's_mommy (Jun 9, 2005)

In our room, we have a big hepa air filter, which just happens to have a big whooshing air noise when it is on full blast. When we moved DD#1 to her own room, we figured she'd need the white noise, so we bought this one: http://www.amazon.com/Marpac-Screen-.../dp/B000BQYP1S

I personally don't like the waves or crickets or frogs and all that. I just want the wooshing sound. That little Marpac thing is perfect because that's all it does. And it is so small you can stick it in a suitcase and have it in the hotel when you travel.


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

We have Sharper Image Sound Soother + Radio + clock in one:

http://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/shar...el-alarm-clock

It has bunch of options, but the Ebb Tide is my favorite (if you have a Sharper Image store nearby, make sure you try it first). There is also "Oceanside" version, but it has recording of seagulls, so that one was a bit too much.
Right now, Sharper Image site is not working, but you can check tomorrow for sound sample.








You can use batteries, or an adapter (separate purchase).

Take care!


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

We have a cheap homemedics one with multiple sounds. It's been in use for me or my son nightly for the past 6 years and just 2 months ago we started to notice that the speaker is going out on one track (the ocean one), probably because of the deep bass. I would highly recommend trying out an inexpensive one to start off with.


----------



## momof5+ (Oct 24, 2008)

I read books about that too. My second one woke during the night by stirring around a lot.
The fix that worked for us, believe it or not, a clock radio.
I put it on low and on a classical music station like WQED. Worked wonders, still does.
It helps me relax a little too. Sometimes old remedies work well.


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

We have this one in my son's room.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KUHFGM

It really helped him to stay asleep in his bed. We have noisy upstairs neighbors and his bedroom window is on the parking lot side of the apartment.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

It helps my crappy sleeping DD, now 25 months. We have 2 of these, one for Grandma's house and one for travel. And in her room we have this one. It has features we don't use, but it's nice to have the CD player in there.


----------



## KimPM (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MisaGoat* 
We have this one in my son's room.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KUHFGM

It really helped him to stay asleep in his bed. We have noisy upstairs neighbors and his bedroom window is on the parking lot side of the apartment.

We also have the Marpac Sleep Mate - actually we have two - one in each of two sleeping rooms. We love them. It is essentially a fan inside a housing designed so that there is absolutely no air blowing from it, just the sound of the fan. It's got a low and high "volume" (=fan speed?), as well as some tuning ability for lower and higher frequency noise.

Personally, I can't stand the sound of the electronic noise generators, so I opted for this instead.


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

We have used white noise since our son was 6 weeks old, and we have a super portable system that we took overseas -- the added benefit of blocking out traffic noise in unfamiliar beds was so needed.

*We use*:
our mp3 player attached to a Logitech mm28 speaker, which is small, lightweight, nice looking, with amazing sound quality, and can be had for about $28.00
*and we play*:
one of several white noise tracks that my husband composed and
*shares for free at*:
http://cantonbecker.com/music/white-noise-sleep-sounds/

Enjoy!


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

We have both the Marpac (which I paid $25 for on Ebay) and the Homedics one which was $19 at Walmart









I personally prefer the Homedics for the sound of the ocean and the rain, but that's because those sounds have always been my "comfort sounds" in life.

For my son, real sounds of things distract him (he has ADHD and sensory integration issues)--so the fan noise of the Marpac works best for him.

I think it's a personal preference thing.


----------



## tuscany123 (Feb 15, 2004)

We use an air purifying machine with a HEPA filter. Keeps the air good in his room, and has the added benefit of having 3 speeds with varying levels of white noise.

As far as using a fan, do you have a ceiling fan? Most ceiling fans have a reverse switch to make it rotate in the opposite direction. Useful in the winter, when you have the heater on. Heat rises, so rotating the fan in the opposite direction will pull the heat down from the ceiling and disperse it throughout the room. Since it has now been shown that having a fan on reduces the incindences of SIDS, you might want to consider keeping one running.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

We just use a really little fan, and make sure it's pointed away from him. (Got one at Walmart for $6, which is perfect for our budget right now!)


----------



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

We have the sharper image one. Be careful and do not drop them as they do break. We've broken two of them









We tried the marpac one, but it wasn't nearly loud enough.


----------



## William's Mom (Oct 6, 2004)

Like others, we also have a large hepa air filter in our bedroom. In addition to cleaning the air, the sound really does help us sleep.


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KimPM* 
We also have the Marpac Sleep Mate - actually we have two - one in each of two sleeping rooms. We love them. It is essentially a fan inside a housing designed so that there is absolutely no air blowing from it, just the sound of the fan. It's got a low and high "volume" (=fan speed?), as well as some tuning ability for lower and higher frequency noise.

Personally, I can't stand the sound of the electronic noise generators, so I opted for this instead.

I have seen this one online and wondered how it worked. Thanks for explaining it! I don't really like electronic noise stuff either, so this may be the best bet for us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jadzia's_mommy* 
In our room, we have a big hepa air filter, which just happens to have a big whooshing air noise when it is on full blast. When we moved DD#1 to her own room, we figured she'd need the white noise, so we bought this one: http://www.amazon.com/Marpac-Screen-.../dp/B000BQYP1S

I personally don't like the waves or crickets or frogs and all that. I just want the wooshing sound. That little Marpac thing is perfect because that's all it does. And it is so small you can stick it in a suitcase and have it in the hotel when you travel.

Do you know what kind of hepa air filter you have in your room? Would you say it is louder/better than the Marpac?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tuscany123* 
We use an air purifying machine with a HEPA filter. Keeps the air good in his room, and has the added benefit of having 3 speeds with varying levels of white noise.

As far as using a fan, do you have a ceiling fan? Most ceiling fans have a reverse switch to make it rotate in the opposite direction. Useful in the winter, when you have the heater on. Heat rises, so rotating the fan in the opposite direction will pull the heat down from the ceiling and disperse it throughout the room. Since it has now been shown that having a fan on reduces the incindences of SIDS, you might want to consider keeping one running.

We don't have a ceiling fan in our bedroom. We use a free-standing oscilating(sp?) fan during the summer and have tried pointing it away from the bed and using in the winter, but it still makes the room too cool.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyDOK* 
We have the sharper image one. Be careful and do not drop them as they do break. We've broken two of them









We tried the marpac one, but it wasn't nearly loud enough.

Thanks for the warning about the Sharper Image one. We drop stuff a lot around here, so maybe we should avoid that one.

Thanks for all of the suggestions mamas and sorry I have so many questions. It would be nice if there was a white noise machine store where I could go and try each of them before purchasing one so I wouldn't have to bug you guys.


----------



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks for the warning about the Sharper Image one. We drop stuff a lot around here, so maybe we should avoid that one.

We still love the sharper image one, as it is the only one I could find that was loud enough. I think I will try a cd that loops constantly if our newest sharper image one breaks. Great topic!


----------



## treehuggermama (Jan 3, 2007)

We used a cheap Conair one (with 6 different sounds) on white noise or rainstorm setting for 4 years between dd and ds1 for colic as babes and then to drown out construction during naps later on. It goes for $14 on Amazon now. With ds2 we bought the Marpac (the Conair is still in use in the other room







) and we like it alot too. It is fan like noise but I have to agree that it isn't very loud and doesn't drown out the construction that well. However it is in our room as babe co sleeps and I find it to be more soothing to sleep to then the Conair.


----------



## ZZsMama (Apr 27, 2007)

We have this one:
http://www.amazon.com/DEX-Products-S...5227474&sr=8-6
We've used it since ds was a few months old and it really helps him stay asleep longer. I like it too. The loop is long enough to not be annoying. We always use the ocean sound.


----------



## mama1212 (Nov 18, 2008)

We've tried machines, but without success. We did find white noise CDs on from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Calming-Electr...017578&sr=8-10, which the baby loves.

We like the Fan, Ocean and Baby White Noise from the company that makes these CDs. Each CD runs for an hour or more, without loops.


----------



## babysnyder'smommy (Jan 20, 2008)

We use a large hepa air filter, it keeps our room clean, DD and DH both are soothed by the whooshing sound it makes!


----------



## rockycrop (Jul 31, 2007)

We just use a stereo tuned into a static radio station with the treble turned all the way down and the bass all the way up. It sounds exactly the same as a white noise cd we bought off itunes.


----------



## Alcyone (Apr 27, 2007)

I downloaded a free white noise app on my iPhone. Can't beat the price or portability! Another mom I know already owned a small tape recorder (from recording lectures in college) and just recorded herself vaccuuming. She takes that recorder everywhere now.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

We love our Sleep Sheep! Someone gave it to us at our baby shower and it's probably been the best present we received. The whale songs are kind of creepy but the other three sounds (forest stream, gentle rain, ocean waves) are lovely and you can adjust the volume. It has a simple timer that turns it off after (I think) 30 minutes. And the one I linked to has a loop so you can hook it safely to just about anything.

LOVE my Sleep Sheep. I would totally buy one for myself even if I didn't have a baby.


----------



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

We use a box fan and set it in the hallway so that it isn't blowing on anybody, but it does help circulate the air a bit. We all sleep better with it on, so we put it where we can all hear it.


----------

